# Motorway Tolls



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anybody have a clue whether or not tolls are now being charged on the motorways in Portugal ?

I hope to be travelling along the A22 into Portugal and would like any information regarding the new toll system, the only info i have found seems to be related to Northern Portugal only.

Many thanks in advance

RD


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 

we have just returned from portugal we travelled from Lagos along the algarve to Seville and no toll charge places in place

although the cameras are in place they are not currently in operation 


hope this helps 
regards 

Chris


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris,
Many thanks for that information I would hate to drive in and end up with a fine.

RD


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi
lam heading for the A23 did hear Tolls were starting last week any one comfirm this.
Thanks Huss


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi yes in main, tolls are being charged. We went through Portugal from Northern Spain right down and along to Southern Spain on our motorcycles and returned this week.

From North to South and South to North they are being charged.

From East to West and West to East along the back of the Algarve the electronic boxes and signs are in place but not yet operational.


From North to South they have two systems in place. Electronic where you have to buy in Advance from the Services a ticket ( they do not have vehicle recognition in place yet to read UK plates ). They intend to rent you electric triggers to go in your vehicle but we didn't get offered these yet.
They also have pay as you go toll booths.

At one stage we didn't buy anything and just went through the electronic ones as there was no way of knowing where you should buy the advance tickets as they only cover certain distances.



The systems are very confusing and I cannot remember which areas were covered by which as they are at the moment doing a sort of mixing them.

No doubt by next season they will all be fully operational and hopefully a bit clearer as we are off again to a rally in Lisbon


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok thanks for that.
Huss


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, we have just returned today from holiday in the the Algarve (big silver bird, not M/H) and have been reading the local resident paper and apparently everything is in place for charging on the A22, however the company operating the road system is still awaiting for legislation to be passed by the government.
So it seems the toll charge is a little way off yet.

Regards Nidge


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Tolls on the A22 were to start on 15th Oct 2011 according to both the operating company and the tourist board for the area.
We cameinto Prtugal on this road on the 17th and stopped at the tourist information office just over the border.
Poor lass! The only people she gets to see are asking about the tolls and she only knows that they have no date for them to be in place.
Reading between the lines of what and how she said it, I suspect she doesn't expect them to be in use anytime soon.
In the meantime, the extra traffic on the old roads are causing enormous damage, both physically and in terms of tourist trade.
Most journeys are estimated to have doubled time-wise.
Patrick


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Contacted the Portugal Tourist Board but have not had a reply. Can anyone advise the position with the A22 going from Spain into Portugal from Ayamonte to Vila Real. Where does the toll start please.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We went down to Portugal earlier this year via Galicia in Northern Atlantic Spain and we very nearly did not go due to the confusion about the new.tolls.
We went down as far as Lisboa and we tried our best to keep off the new toll roads but it is difficult to tell in advance which are the new type and which are not. We did manage it except for a couple of junctions just north of Oporto to get onto the ring road around and over the bridge.
We did go into a tourist office and a kind lady there made several telephone calls and in the end she came back with the answer that they were operational and we could expect a fine which would be very small.
We never did get a fine, and we have been out of Portugal since the beginning of July.
I asked a few truck drivers and most told me that it was not operational, the trouble is that no one really knows and the more people that you ask, the more confused that you get.
The Spanish have real problems with it and maybe if anybody has contacts in Spain they would know more up to date information.
The bottom line is that even the Portuguese don't know the up to date information and three different people will give three different answers.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Grath. We rarely travel on motorways but was a bit worried as the bridge is half Spain and half Portugal and it
I really wanted confirmation as to where the paid bit started in Portugal.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grouch said:


> Thanks Grath. We rarely travel on motorways but was a bit worried as the bridge is half Spain and half Portugal and it
> I really wanted confirmation as to where the paid bit started in Portugal.


Hi grouch.
We also don't use toll roads but it was difficult to go around Oporto without getting on the ring rd and unfortunately, the main rd from the north coming into Oporto is, I think included in these new tolls.
The alternatives are very slow cobbled back streets.
There probably is another way around but I would imagine a little messing about.
I used to use this ring rd with a truck about 10 years ago and it was free and quite easy then.
There is a ring rd around the other way but I think it is still necessary to enter using this new toll rd. (not new rd but a new toll)


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Grath but I am not going up that far. The motorway I am talking about is south going into Portugal at Castro Marim


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We are currently in Monte Gordo having been along the Algarve over the past 5 weeks, the situation at the moment is still very confusing here but the Govt passed the law last week to charge and they said it would be put into operation within days.

I travelled along the A22 west bound a few weeks back and the first electronic gantries were well into Portugal so i cant see the charges affecting the bridge into Portugal as yet.

I shall be travelling east bound over it in the next few days so should find out then.

If anybody is coming this way then the N 125 is in very poor condition and all the extra traffic that will be on it will make it slow travelling.

RD


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

grouch said:


> Contacted the Portugal Tourist Board but have not had a reply. Can anyone advise the position with the A22 going from Spain into Portugal from Ayamonte to Vila Real. Where does the toll start please.


Can tell you that there are no tolls operating between entry from Spain on A22 and through to Portimao.
No planned dates now that 15th Oct didn't happen!
Going North is different.


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Am in Tomar at the moment asked in the Post Office on Friday and they said Tolls were due to start on the 1st November A22, A23, A25 and l think A26. But what do they know  
Huss


----------

